# DIY chi sweater



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a nice clear tutorial for making a sweater for your little one out of a sleeve from an old sweater

Recycled Dog Sweater


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I will be trying this today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! !!


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 7, 2013)

Careful everyone! My antivirus program detected a threat from that link, so click at your own risk.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Please post pics once you girls have tried this would love to see them xox


----------

